# Tooth ache



## Lane (Jul 9, 2008)

ARRRRGGGHHHH! :evil: 

The side of my face feels like it was hit with a hammer. *grumble*

Any secrets to dealing with a multiple tooth ache, sinus & ear infection? I can't get to the dentist for another ten days. I had a bad tooth about a year ago and now it has taken over my entire face.


----------



## Martin (Jul 9, 2008)

Warm water and salt. Swish it around and spit out, if you have some clove eo put some on a ear swab a dab around tooth. Just don't swallow it.

p.s. some aspirin and a 2 shots of whiskey   (might not help the tooth but you won't care

Sonja


----------



## Lane (Jul 9, 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> Warm water and salt. Swish it around and spit out, if you have some clove eo put some on a ear swab a dab around tooth. Just don't swallow it.
> 
> p.s. some aspirin and a 2 shots of whiskey   (might not help the tooth but you won't care
> 
> Sonja


 Haha! Eewwww whiskey... I'll take some vodka straight...
I've never heard about using clove oil before!


----------



## Wax Munky (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear your not feeling good.You truly have my sympathy.I've had one before that was pretty bad.
You could try taking a few whole cloves grind them up to make a powder.Add just enough water to make a paste.and swab it on with a Q-Tip.Works wonders for a teething baby. Orajel tooth ache medicine contains cloves.If all else fails call another dentist,Don't wait and suffer with it.Most will get you in in an emergency basis.
Get better soon 

Munky.


----------



## leowife (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy crap Lane!  Girl...I FEEL your pain.  I suffered a horrible abscessed tooth 2 weeks ago.  I went 2 days and finally got an emergency appointment.  The left side of my face looked like I had a tennis ball in there..overnight.  NOTHING WORKED for that pain.  Not clove oil, salt, vodka, whiskey, umm...onion, garlic, coconut oil..(I was online at 3am one night in AGONY looking up home remedies for tooth pain...found "oil pulling"...didn't work either) vinegar, peppermint oil...you name it...it was in my mouth lol.  The dentist drained it and now I am scheduled for a root canal Friday.  And this was a molar that I had capped with a crown 5 years ago.  They drilled a hole right thru my $600 crown to drain the abscess.

edited to say...and from all the stuff I had put in my mouth to try to ease the pain...I ended up with blisters and bubbles from all the crap I put in there.  That took nearly a week to clear that up. I think it was the garlic, onion and vinegar I had in there LOL.

I'm with Munky...call someone and tell them you have an abscess (that sounds like what you have)..they will get you in...promise...they did me...and it was not my dentist...he was away. They take abscesses very seriously and know that no one can take that pain.

Take Motrin..in the meantime...it does help with pain.


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't wait!!! Ten days is waaay too long. Especially if you feel that bad. I often get sinus infections that make my teeth feel like they are infected. Once it was so bad, I had to go on antibiotics. Maybe try seeing the doctor in the mean time. And take lots of pain medication. Just had a hysterectomy in January and they gave me both tylenol and advil at the same time. Nurses said that the medication works differently and are ok to take together. It was one extra strength advil and 2 regular tylenol every 4 hours.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## digit (Jul 10, 2008)

YES, what everyone else said!!! DO NOT WAIT. It will will not ease up. If it is an abcess, you need to be there yesterday. Been there, done that, did not even get a t-shirt for it.

An endodontist is your best bet. It is what they do all day, every day. My regular dentist will send patients to one because he says it is the best care for the situation.

Ask your dentist for a referral. Since endodonists deal with this type of thing, they are accustomed to emergancy calls and will usually get you in right away.

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 10, 2008)

95% chance you need an antibiotic NOW! Abscesses can pop & the poison can travel to your brain. No kidding! Your local DR or even a nurse practitioner at a walk in clinic can prescribe an antibiotic if you tell them you can not get a dentist apt sooner. The pain is probably due to pressure from the infection. Remove the infection & the pain will be gone.

If it is an infection & you do not get rid of it, all the dentist will do on your visit is give you a prescription & tell you to come back in a week.


----------



## coral (Jul 12, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lane (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I looked into the brain poison thing, my mom had mentioned the SAME thing to me. Holy cow. Don't ever look into that if you have a tooth ache. Scared the crap out of me. 

I'm going to the dentist today....


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 12, 2008)

Good Luck!!


----------



## leowife (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank goodness.  I'm glad you went to a dentist.  How'd you make out?

I had my root canal on Friday and the dentist said I still had some lingering infection in that tooth so I have another week of antiobiotics. He said it was one of the worst tooth infections he's seen. I was so embarrassed that it got that bad. But he said having a crown on it...I really had no way of knowing how bad it was until it blew up.  Abscesses are serious...I hope you got relief.


----------



## Lane (Jul 14, 2008)

*sigh* I am on an antibiotic and NO pain killer. Apparently having tattoos means you don't feel pain.   :x The dentist was an @$$, but it is all insurance will cover. I have to get six teeth pulled and go under for oral surgery to remove roots from lower wisdom teeth that weren't removed properly. Apparently the roots continued to grow and tunneled deeper into my gums and wrapped around nerves. The strain on the nerves caused an infection which took over my left ear and sinus. My lower jaw is also infected. Pretty sexy, huh...  It hurts... that's for sure. I haven't been able to eat for almost three days now. My jaw it so tight I can't even sleep on my left side with out causing extreme pain and pressure. 

Seriously, the dentist looked at me, looked at my tattoos (I was even dressed nice and professional!) and shook his head! Straight out told me to just take some asprin! 

The X-rays looks completely gross. If I HAD been able to eat, I would have not doubt thrown up.  :cry:   Probably more info than you needed...I was just in shock it was that bad...

I guess on an upside, I've lost 5 pounds...  :roll:


----------



## digit (Jul 14, 2008)

Bless your sweet kitty heart!!  I am sending you big fluffy bubbles of feel good thoughts. I know they do not really help, but I am thinking of you.

I find that motrin works best for me for pain. Pain in one place can affect your entire being after awhile. Maybe some warm or cool compresses will help?

Digit


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 14, 2008)

God Lane!  That's terrible.  As someone who suffered through monthyl sinus infections I "feel" your pain.  I hope that you find some relief soon.  I found the only thing that would work for me was maximum strength Aleve....or percoset :shock: which is what I usually ended up taking (I had gotten a perscription after a couple of nasty dog bites (I had broken up a bad dog fight). 

I hope you feel better soon.  
Joanne


----------



## leowife (Jul 14, 2008)

Lane...I've gone thru the same thing with roots from wisdom teeth not being removed properly.  I had several roots removed from both upper sides 5 years ago. Apparently when those wisdom teeth were taken out years and years ago...some roots were left behind :x  You would "think" they would take an xray after pulling to make sure they got everything :roll:   Last week when I went to my dentist as a follow up...they did a whole series of xrays...and guess what?  They found a piece of a root up there still. Unbelievable.  

Sorry that dentist was such a jerk.   But I'm glad you got antibiotics. Make sure you finish them.  And I agree with digit....motrin is really good for the pain.  I'm heading back to my dentist in an hour...we need to refill my crown from that root canal.

Hang in there.


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh Lane! That type of pain is the worst! And once your dental work is complete.....tell the dentist what an @#% he is!!! Seriously!

As for the pain...motrin is ibuprofin like advil and can be taken at the same time as tylenol...ask your local pharmacist. Both types of medication have different ingredients and don't interfere with each other nor will you  be overdosing by taking both. With extreme pain it is important to get it under control and keep it there so don't be afraid to take full doses. This was the advice of my doctor and the nurses when I had my operation.

Good luck and take it easy,


----------



## IanT (Jul 14, 2008)

Id put loads of vodka in your mouth and just hold it there... itll burn, but after 3 minutes youll be so numb....haah....

and I mean you aaaaaaaaaare in las vegas....everything you need is only a block away... :wink:

for real though... glad you got it done... hope you feel better soon! (im praying this isnt the cause of my teeth still growing forward right now...even though i had all 4 wisdom removed... i think theres something left that keeps pushing my other teeth forward...hmm..


your experience kind of scares me ....not being able to eat sucks...but think about it this way (ever read siddhartha?)....you can conquer hunger 
also, you can try to meditate (if you can concentrate long enough)... it really does help, you can naturally consciously make pain go away and fill you with good feelings


----------

